
James Hong: Enough with the Facebook/Friendster analogies... - brett
http://james.hotornot.com/2007/04/enough-with-facebookfriendster.html
======
nostrademons
I'll take that bet...

~~~
paul
Which bet?

~~~
nostrademons
"In 5 years, i predict that the facebook will be a public entity, and easily a
multi-billion dollar company... and that valuation will be justifiable based
on actual business fundamentals, not on hype."

~~~
schoudha
This might be true but it definitely won't come through CPM or CPC
advertising. Facebook needs new methods of monetization (i.e. gifts, sponsored
groups, user data).

~~~
paul
"Definitely" is a strong word. Monetizing this isn't the hard part -- being an
important part of people's lives is.

~~~
schoudha
Great point, getting users is the tough part.

------
timg
Was thinking the same the other day.

Someone needs to slap those PR writers back in line.

